#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد پنل ال ای دی سونیا

## mtn

*باسلام لطفا در صورت موجود داشتن برد پشت پنل ال ای دی سونیا 32 اینچ مدل su-3280 بنده خواستار این برد میباشم.*

باتشکر

----------

